# Raketa 24 Hour Problem



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi, my old Raketa 24 hour hand wind, (the one on the right in the picture) has recently started running fast. And I mean fast, it gains about an hour a day! Even though I don't wear it very much at all, it always used to keep perfect time. Then it started just gaining time randomly and then running fine but now it is running consistently very fast.










Hope the picture shows, I seem to be struggling with links on this new site.

Almost definitely needs a service but as its not worth much, I am reluctant to spend out - maybe it is time for my first foray in to watch servicing. Question is, which bit is likely to be causing this problem? Can anybody point me in the right direction?

Very many thanks


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Hope it helps


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

ta la (as we say in Liverpool)


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The hairspring on the balance has either become magnetised and is sticking (or sticking for some other reason)

this makes the spring shorter, thus allowing a quicker amplitude and having the effect of speeding up the watch.

Any decent watchmaker should be able to demagnetise, not going to be too expensive.

There could be something else wrong, but the above is the most common cause of the symptoms you describe.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks - I shall look into that and let you know how I get on B)


----------

